# Daterra coarser grind?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just finishing off the last of some home roasted Daterra (damn fine







) and noticed this coffee needed a much coarser grind then anything else I've been using so far (in both v60 and aeropress)

Anyone else experienced the same with Daterra?

Cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes.

OK I know this post is 5 months too late!

I just got some Daterra from the new Bella Barista roastery and had to open up the Mazzer Mini grind from its usual "1.1-1.2" (1 on the collar and 2 ridges) to about 4 ridges past the 1. Regardless of tamp and dose (within reason) the daterra choked the R58 at the grind I was using for the Kenyan AA (1-1.1) and the Gaslight blend (1.2) I had in the hopper before. Seems to be a thing with daterra? (It's my first go with it).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Possibly to do with bean density. Have also experienced this in the past.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had a few Daterras that do this. Some that don't too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Brazilians require a coarser grind than many other coffees... It's very common. I keep a grind table for the various coffee regions and whether they require (relatively) a fine to coarse grind. I have about 6 divisions. e.g. Monsoon Malabar might be very fine and Brazialian Coarse

I have edited to add in the wiki page with this information, was a piece of work a friend and I did around 6 years ago now. It's handy in as it tells you the way to go and by how much (in relative terms) when using a different coffee.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/espresso-grind-table


----------

